# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  This Site

## JustAYoungMan

I've realized the source of my depression.

This website.

Now don't get me wrong, this website has offered me a lot of information that I've gratefully accepted and used towards my hair, a lot of thanks to the helpful members of this community. It's gotten me started on my process towards maintaining my hair.

But then its also the problem. The first week I realized my hairline was receding (a good 2~3 months ago) I spent just around 3 hours per day on this website. Getting that prickly hot feeling on my scalp (stess and fear). Check. Not moving and be a grouchy prick to all my friends and family. Check. Spending hours just checking myself out and looking at how bad my hairline was. Check.

Then I locked my laptop. I told my dad to lock my iPad. 

Yeah, I still spend quite some time looking at myself in the mirror. Yeah, I'm still conscious that I'm losing hair. But I'm not spending hours in front of a screen leading to more stress about my hair that really results in more hair loss.

Here's my tip to people on this website: Get the info you need, and leave as soon as possible. Enjoy your life. Limit you time to a small amount atleast. Your life is out there. So many possibilities. So many oppurutunites. Don't waste it on like hair. Not worth it at all.

I'm sorry if this thread will be removed because it breaks the Terms of Service or something if I'm criticizing it. But if the admins really care about the people and their hair, this thread should be accepted.

----------


## Winston

> I've realized the source of my depression.
> 
> This website.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, this website has offered me a lot of information that I've gratefully accepted and used towards my hair, a lot of thanks to the helpful members of this community. It's gotten me started on my process towards maintaining my hair.
> 
> But then its also the problem. The first week I realized my hairline was receding (a good 2~3 months ago) I spent just around 3 hours per day on this website. Getting that prickly hot feeling on my scalp (stess and fear). Check. Not moving and be a grouchy prick to all my friends and family. Check. Spending hours just checking myself out and looking at how bad my hairline was. Check.
> 
> Then I locked my laptop. I told my dad to lock my iPad. 
> ...


 You are wise beyond your years. I think this is great advice!

----------


## Aames

I came for the hair loss advice but stay for the community and the lols. Also, I occasionally like to help people.

----------


## Exodus

Yeah I came to that conclusion.


And then I bought some clippers and buzzed the shit out of my hair.


I hardly visit this place.


...

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> Yeah I came to that conclusion.
> 
> 
> And then I bought some clippers and buzzed the shit out of my hair.
> 
> 
> I hardly visit this place.
> 
> 
> ...


 


I never really came to this site (or other sites same to this) for help i pretty much come here to try to help others...ever since i got to the point of acceptance of going bald and stopped worrying etc not only do i try to help others i look up things like hairloss etc out of intrest now like how did others deal with it are they still dealing with it how old was they when it started etc etc...some people think i havent accepted hence why im here and why i came here in the first place which is not true.

----------


## ChrisM

> I never really came to this site (or other sites same to this) for help i pretty much come here to try to help others...ever since i got to the point of acceptance of going bald and stopped worrying etc not only do i try to help others i look up things like hairloss etc out of intrest now like how did others deal with it are they still dealing with it how old was they when it started etc etc...some people think i havent accepted hence why im here and why i came here in the first place which is not true.


  Yes I have to agree since coming to this site it has been exceedingly depressing and negative and it has crazy dudes like ItsMyHairs, Highlander, Aames and Patiently Waiting and others still who attack others with arrogant and condescending remarks and then cry foul when you answer back to defend yourself in kind and those of Highlander bordering on the racial and the religiously offensive which have no place on a hair loss forum and yet his remarks get taken down over and over again by a lenient moderator. The board has supporting people but they are either chased off or suffer from the same attacks and come here less and less over time.

 I learned what I needed to here and I only on occasion come back due to threads I have subscribed to as my email gets alerted but other than that I have taken what I have learned and used it to the best of my ability. I will be on Dutasteride in the next month after weaning off of Finasteride where I exhibited no sides. I am using the microneedle  derma roller to increase absorption in Ketoconazole and Regenpure as well as Minoxidil  and using patience I should see results over the next year after wrapping up a conclusion of Finasteride which has thickened a Norwood pattern that was leaning towards 6 and now is a diffuse pattern baldness NW5A and headed back from that filling in at the crown and vertex.

----------


## mature

Don't waste time on forums and discussions, you learn what to do if you want to maintain you're hair and just carry on.. There seems to be a tendency to become obsessive and compulsive with all of this which can turn someone into a cesspool of neurosis, if you already know you are taking the proper steps to stop further loss then that is all there is to it... This does not need to occupy any time or thinking space it is just something you see happen and you act and move to deal with things as they come.. It only requires so much attention, looking at your hairline all day and counting lost hairs will cause a hyper tuned focus and lead to some self fulfilling cycles of compulsive behavior and suffering... You do not need to do anything but maybe take a couple reference pics every 6 months and use necessary treatments you prefer.   There are plenty of new treatments and possible cures on the way as well, you also don't have to use medicine there are other methods such as scalp exercise and something called preventive skull expansion, There is no guarantee  these will work 100% but it is side effect free and doesn't cost anything either other then maybe a one time payment of 20 dollars @ hair loss reversible and top hair loss remedy.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> Yes I have to agree since coming to this site it has been exceedingly depressing and negative and it has crazy dudes like ItsMyHairs, Highlander, Aames and Patiently Waiting and others still who attack others with arrogant and condescending remarks and then cry foul when you answer back to defend yourself in kind and those of Highlander bordering on the racial and the religiously offensive which have no place on a hair loss forum and yet his remarks get taken down over and over again by a lenient moderator. The board has supporting people but they are either chased off or suffer from the same attacks and come here less and less over time.
> 
>  I learned what I needed to here and I only on occasion come back due to threads I have subscribed to as my email gets alerted but other than that I have taken what I have learned and used it to the best of my ability. I will be on Dutasteride in the next month after weaning off of Finasteride where I exhibited no sides. I am using the microneedle  derma roller to increase absorption in Ketoconazole and Regenpure as well as Minoxidil  and using patience I should see results over the next year after wrapping up a conclusion of Finasteride which has thickened a Norwood pattern that was leaning towards 6 and now is a diffuse pattern baldness NW5A and headed back from that filling in at the crown and vertex.


 



I suppose i should stop coming here but i suppose i like to see how my fellow bald peeps are getting on if they need help or cheering up etc...there is 24 hours in a day it takes a few mins to look at what you want or to post here...and to go on and do my thing the rest of the hours i probably spend more valuable time on facebook and youtube (like many others these days) then i do on here...its no effort at all...long as i not in some deep denial and really need help im all good.

----------


## iH8d0ugh

> I've realized the source of my depression.
> 
> This website.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, this website has offered me a lot of information that I've gratefully accepted and used towards my hair, a lot of thanks to the helpful members of this community. It's gotten me started on my process towards maintaining my hair.
> 
> But then its also the problem. The first week I realized my hairline was receding (a good 2~3 months ago) I spent just around 3 hours per day on this website. Getting that prickly hot feeling on my scalp (stess and fear). Check. Not moving and be a grouchy prick to all my friends and family. Check. Spending hours just checking myself out and looking at how bad my hairline was. Check.
> 
> Then I locked my laptop. I told my dad to lock my iPad. 
> ...


 i dont want to sound like a ****ing idiot but you have yet to post any pictures of your hair. i highly doubt that you have MPB at 14.. my brother who is turning 13 in a few months has receded a bit over the past year. a few months ago his whole hairline was covered in vellus hairs that were thick before and i highly doubt he has MPB at 12.. now the vellus hairs are gone but he has no other thinning/receding. Could you please post some pictures so we can see what it looks like?

----------


## JustAYoungMan

iH8Dough, I completely agree, thanks for the advice. I'm not sure if its MPB either, and my parents are searching for a trustworth dermatologist for me a check up with soon. Since I'm not sure I haven't started any actual meds, not even minor thinks like keto/nizoral shampoo. I've just made some dietary and lifesyle changes, like eating shit loads of spinach, green tea, chicken/mutton liver, pumplin seeds, pumpkin oil (on scalp), and sleeping no layer than 10:30.

I wish I could post pics, but as I'm still young my dad doesn't like me posting pictures of myself to random people (even if I censor my face and everything).

----------


## DannyBoyy7

It can be MPB at such a young age the singer NE-YO started at 13...it starts anytime after puberty (some start puberty earlier/later then others though)...but yeah i go check it out just in case.

----------


## iH8d0ugh

> iH8Dough, I completely agree, thanks for the advice. I'm not sure if its MPB either, and my parents are searching for a trustworth dermatologist for me a check up with soon. Since I'm not sure I haven't started any actual meds, not even minor thinks like keto/nizoral shampoo. I've just made some dietary and lifesyle changes, like eating shit loads of spinach, green tea, chicken/mutton liver, pumplin seeds, pumpkin oil (on scalp), and sleeping no layer than 10:30.
> 
> I wish I could post pics, but as I'm still young my dad doesn't like me posting pictures of myself to random people (even if I censor my face and everything).


 Sorry if i sounded like a douche but what I'm saying is you shouldn't worry to much about it. I'm young myself (16) and am a NW2.5. I dont have a straight hairline anymore its more M shaped but it has been like this for close to atleast 9 months (i didn't look at my hairline at all before) now so i think it might stay like this for a few years.. my family history of MPB really isn't that bad either. but yeah i understand your dad, but if you ever can please post some pictures  :Smile:

----------

